# problem with portmaster



## Sivan! (Jul 15, 2022)

`portmaster -af` stopped after about 5 hours of work, I continued with the suggestion of the list of remaining ports to be rebuilt, while copying and pasting the port list, something went wrong, the terminal was hanging for a long time (all this with kernel security as -1), I rebooted, couldn't get to login prompt nor to the GUI (now managed to get back to my computer after a pkg-update and pkg-upgrade from ctrl+alt+f4 root, which seemed to have fixed the login errors after `init 6`), but `portmaster -U`, still shows errors as below:

I noticed this:

The issue was that the portmaster was appending /root  to /usr/ports/ if the command was issued from the default root prompt and appending /home/username to /usr/ports if the `portmaster -U` (or the same command with any other flag) was issued from the user's default prompt.

`# portmaster -U`

```
===>>> No /usr/ports//root exists, and no information
        ===>>> about /root can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

make: chdir /usr/ports/[B]/root[/B]: No such file or directory
===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```

`[username@hostname ~]$ portmaster -U`

```
===>>> No /usr/ports/home/username exists, and no information
        ===>>> about home/username can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

make: chdir /usr/ports/home/username: No such file or directory
===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```

`[username@hostname ~]$ cd /usr/ports && portmaster -U`

```
===>>> No /usr/ports/usr/ports exists, and no information
        ===>>> about usr/ports can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

make: chdir /usr/ports/usr/ports: No such file or directory
===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```

In effect was portmaster looking for /usr/ports under /usr/ports/ ? Portmaster was working fine until this moment.


----------

